# Need one angler for overnighter



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

looking for one angler, leaving Sunday the 07/08 around noon out of bayou chico, back Monday late afternoon. Trip will will consist of dropping for sword and trolling, might deep drop as well,let me know if that might interest you, 341 71 66.


----------

